# Colnago Ace 2011 Frameset



## Rajenzed (Jan 7, 2012)

I have an offer for a new 2011 Colnago Ace frame set for 800 USD. Is this a fair deal and how is the ride on this frame set? I will be upgrading from a alu frame, group set will be 105.


----------



## aingeru (Aug 29, 2010)

Rajenzed said:


> I have an offer for a new 2011 Colnago Ace frame set for 800 USD. Is this a fair deal and how is the ride on this frame set? I will be upgrading from a alu frame, group set will be 105.



I think is a good price. Geometry is more comfort oriented, taller head tube. for long days on the saddle.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2012)

*Colnago Ace Pricing*



Rajenzed said:


> I have an offer for a new 2011 Colnago Ace frame set for 800 USD. Is this a fair deal and how is the ride on this frame set? I will be upgrading from a alu frame, group set will be 105.


I just got my 2011 Ace yesterday with Campy. First Colnago, first carbon. The ride is great, love the frame, and I think you cant go wrong with the 105. The freewheel on the Campy hubs sounds like I have a playing card taped to my stays. Very loud. 

So as to your question, I think the frame is great at that price but since prices are dropping on 2011's, check for the complete bike with 105 build complete. BTW I got my 2011 campy ace for $1600, which was about $600 less than the discounted version at a shop in town. 

Otherwise if you have a little time you can tweak your components out and really take the end result up a notch. Good luck and let me know how it turns out!

Peas...


----------



## Jtridcc (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm also in the market for a Colnago ACE frameset and have a quick question.

I don't entirely understand the sizing differences between the ACE and a standard bike size. I haven't been on a Colnago before but I went out bike testing yesterday. I fit well on a small Giant Avail Composite, which is a 52.5 top tube. I tried on a 53 Orbea which felt too big. I'm interested in the Colnago because my friend has it and loves it and is a similar rider to me (aggressive fitness but new to riding)

My understanding is that a 52 inch in the Colnago ACE is really a 48s. Is that correct?


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 2, 2012)

Jtridcc said:


> I'm also in the market for a Colnago ACE frameset and have a quick question.
> 
> I don't entirely understand the sizing differences between the ACE and a standard bike size. I haven't been on a Colnago before but I went out bike testing yesterday. I fit well on a small Giant Avail Composite, which is a 52.5 top tube. I tried on a 53 Orbea which felt too big. I'm interested in the Colnago because my friend has it and loves it and is a similar rider to me (aggressive fitness but new to riding)
> 
> My understanding is that a 52 inch in the Colnago ACE is really a 48s. Is that correct?


Congrats on getting serious about your cycling! 

Your sizing at the Ace 48cm would be a 52cm in conventional sizing. I recently got a 52 and my conventional size is 56. Best thing if possible is to try out the sizings to be sure. However I bought mine sight unseen with the same sizing info you were given and it's perfect. 

Regarding geometry, he Ace frame has a 2cm taller head tube; resulting in a less aggressive posture and more comfort. Do not think however that this is a beach cruiser. It's a stiff very responsive machine. I wholly recommend this bike. 

The 2011 is a good deal as prices are reduced for the 2012. 

Let me know if I can help!


----------



## defmut (May 4, 2011)

The Ace was also my first Colnago and carbon bike. I have a 2010 Colnago Ace. It really is a nice ride especially on centuries. I really like how the bike handles and accelerates. I'm looking at a stiffer frame now and possibly getting into racing and Tri this year.


----------



## Gshock (Feb 7, 2011)

I just recently picked up a colnago ace and love it. I had a cervelo s2, and test rode a cervelo r3. It may not be quite as stiff or racey as those two but it far more comfortable for those longer rides.


----------

